# Simple Goat's Milk & Honey Bar Soap



## CircleStarRanch (Dec 24, 2010)

I've made HP goat's milk soap and I've made your basic "Grandma's Lye soap" in the past. But I just found a recipe that is like basic lye soap with goat's milk. It has lard of course, but no added oils except the FO. It does have honey and a little glycerine. I am excited to try it. Will make my soaping easier, and will be able to use up some milk before the doe dries this fall - beginning in early winter our yearling doe will be contributing to the milk flow, so plenty of milk to "play with" then.

The reviews of the soap are glowing, so I hope to have a nice goat's milk soap that actually has more than a dribble of milk in it! I'll let y'all know about it if you are interested.

-Dutch


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

:happy: I can't wait.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

How'd the soap turn out?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a good recipe, and it should really turn out a hard bar. The lanolin & honey additives should make it a very nice soap.


----------



## JohnMcCord (Apr 30, 2016)

Could I use my leftover whey from cheese in soap?


----------

